
Redesigning Chrome Desktop – Google Design – Medium - tambourine_man
https://medium.com/@KounterB/redesigning-chrome-desktop-769aeb5ab987#.az0lbixf7
======
bobajeff
Still can't see a difference with before and after material design. It's seems
an awful lot like the emperor's new clothes every time I see it discussed.

